
Neutral-Colored Transparent Crystalline Silicon Photovoltaics - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/joule/fulltext/S2542-4351(19)30538-0
======
primis
This is really cool but I wonder the practicality of cost when it comes to the
through etching on this?

~~~
bookofjoe
>Our work would lead to new possibilities of developing transparent devices
using c-Si, particularly for application in photovoltaics.

(proof of concept)

